# Golfers are kinda _____



## robertmehrer (Feb 28, 2019)

So I'm at the bar and I look up and see golf on... some dude takes a chip shot and a huge divot flies up and I'm immediately angered... thanks TLF for making me care that much about grass lol. Those greens keepers must get irritated having to fix all of that knowing all he work they put in!!! Thoughts ?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Edited your title - we try to keep TLF family friendly. :thumbup:


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

It's just part of the game. As long as proper etiquette is practiced (filling/replacing divots, repairing ball marks etc.)its all good. You have to remember that it's a playing surface, not a home lawn.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

As someone that loves to play golf and loves grass, I make sure I have etiquette to repair the playing surface properly. The thing that angers me, knowing the amount of work that goes into it, is when I am playing with or see someone else on the course that doesn't care to repair the damages they cause.


----------



## robertmehrer (Feb 28, 2019)

Thanks for to the title edit. I figured it wold auto ***

But yea I just read that they spent 55 mil on grounds maint


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

I don't play near as much as I use to but when I do I notice the course/turf conditions much more


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

One of the guys on the radio in my area for sports (voice of the UConn Women's basketball) always tells people to make sure they fix their ball marks. He says, "If you don't know how, look it up...it's easy!"

I guess pro golfers cannot be bothered to do (or have their caddy do) such tasks that don't contribute to their score.

Not being a golfer but as someone who occasionally watches golf, I have to ask: Are there some types of shots (e.g. distance drives) where it's totally unavoidable to take chunks out?


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

Green said:


> One of the guys on the radio in my area for sports (voice of the UConn Women's basketball) always tells people to make sure they fix their ball marks. He says, "If you don't know how, look it up...it's easy!"
> 
> I guess pro golfers cannot be bothered to do (or have their caddy do) such tasks that don't contribute to their score.
> 
> Not being a golfer but as someone who occasionally watches golf, I have to ask: Are there some types of shots (e.g. distance drives) where it's totally unavoidable to take chunks out?


Tour players do fix their ball marks, and caddies typically replace divots, and rake footprints in bunkers. For most tournaments there is a group of volunteers sent out in the evenings to fill fairway divots after rounds. And yes for some shots divots can be unavoidable.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

The Anti-Rebel said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> > One of the guys on the radio in my area for sports (voice of the UConn Women's basketball) always tells people to make sure they fix their ball marks. He says, "If you don't know how, look it up...it's easy!"
> ...


That's true. I find that I take divots with every club but the putter. Especially on my practice swings. I'm quite terrible at golf.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

@Green divots are mostly unavoidable when using a majority of the clubs. If the ball is laying on the ground not teed up there will almost always be a divot or minor turf damage if your lucky. When hitting a ball you hit it while you're still in the downswing (hitting down on the ball) with the bottom of your swing being ahead of the ball. The loft of the club is what causes the ball to go up.


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

I used to be a big-time golfer well before caring about lawns/grass. Divots are unavoidable but I was really never good enough to dig out the big slices of turf, but would replace them when I did make the "pro swing". 
My pet peeve was the greens. People not repairing their ball marks drove me insane. I would always repair mine and one other to just help out.


----------

